# Where can I buy 'Resource Stocks' magazine?



## Pommiegranite (12 August 2007)

Is there a chain of newsagents which definitly stock it?
I'm not prepared to have it delivered.

I live in Melbourne.

Thanks


----------



## tech/a (12 August 2007)

Dont know of a newsletter but I bought a book

"Top Resourse Stocks 2007"

ISBN 0 731 404890

Extensive fundamental snap shots for over 70 resource stocks.


----------



## moneymajix (12 August 2007)

Pommie

Maybe contact the magazine itself and find out where they distribute near you.

I don't have any details of the publication but I have seen mention of it on forums.

Cheers


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 August 2007)

Thanks guys...will look into this


----------



## greggy (12 August 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Is there a chain of newsagents which definitly stock it?
> I'm not prepared to have it delivered.
> 
> I live in Melbourne.
> ...




G'day Pommiegranite,

I buy it every month at the Newsagency at Prahran Central (near the corner of Chapel St and Commercial Rd) in Melbourne.  I've also bought it at Borders at the Jam Factory, South Yarra.  Resource Stocks magazine is a good read and provides 2 pages of coverage on a number of the smaller resource stocks in each edition.    
DYOR


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 August 2007)

greggy said:


> G'day Pommiegranite,
> 
> I buy it every month at the Newsagency at Prahran Central (near the corner of Chapel St and Commercial Rd) in Melbourne. I've also bought it at Borders at the Jam Factory, South Yarra. Resource Stocks magazine is a good read and provides 2 pages of coverage on a number of the smaller resource stocks in each edition.
> DYOR




Thanks Greggy..I'm in West Hawthorn...so South Yarra's not too far at all. Will pick up a copy tomrrow.


----------



## spottygoose (12 August 2007)

This might help - picked it up from Des on another site:

Resource Stocks
c/o Asperton Limited
613-619 Wellington St
Perth, Western Australia 6000

PO Box 78 Leederville WA 6902

(08) 6263 9100

Email:
editorial.resourcestocks@aspermont.com

Website: www.resourcestocks.com.au


----------



## austek (6 December 2007)

Thanks for the magazine site spotty, I get a free copy delivered to my door.

They offer a free trial to anyone.


----------

